# Ovulation 'pain' after ivf



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone experience a heightened awareness of ovulation after ivf? My ivf icsi was in June and this month my abdo near my hip is really uncomfy sort of like a stitch. Have had a few ovulation twinges before and don't have any history of ovary probs. When my ovaries were scanned last month they were fine. Just interested really...

Thinking of everyone playing the waiting game. 

Flowersinthewindowxxx


----------



## Mayzie (May 18, 2011)

Hi
Oo my first chance to reply, rather than just ask questions!  
I had increased ovulation pain after my two IVF cycles - it was quite bad, in my hip and back, still painful with paracetamol and waking me up if it happened at night.  I asked my consultant and he said it was normal to have increased pain up to 6 months after IVF and if it lasted longer than that they would scan my ovaries.  It lasted 6 months and then reduced - I usually have some ovulation pain.

HTH
Mayzie


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Mayzie


----------



## greedy (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for this thread, this is exactly what I am experiencing after my second IVF cycle x


----------

